# Model of a beautiful wooden platform from early 1900s



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! This week I've been making a model of a beautiful wooden platform from early 1900s. The construction is not very complicated or demanding. The total work time for a 700mm platform was about 8 hours including integration on the layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice, Martin! Lots of fine cutting and glueing. 

Mark


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great job, Martin!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I so much admire you guys who have the patience and steady hands to do that kind of modeling. Generally when I mess with wood, full-scale or model scale, what I end up with is a bunch of kindling!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

did you use "The chopper" or something similar for the cutting?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Where's the button to add this to my wish list?  Very nice indeed!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice. Several years ago, I was making wood crates in O gauge for Weaver Models, and I made a jig for scoring multiple boards using paneling nails driven through a piece of plastic with the points sticking up in a "V" pattern just enough to slide the crate across and score the boards. The plastic worked as both a glide, and wouldn't scratch the wood.


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Very nice, Martin! Lots of fine cutting and glueing.
> 
> Mark


Indeed! Lots of cutting, but hey! It turned out pretty nice, so I think it was worth it after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Where's the button to add this to my wish list?  Very nice indeed!


Thank you!


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> did you use "The chopper" or something similar for the cutting?


Hi!

Nope.. I just cut the balsa using a single sided razorblade as shonw in the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

martin t said:


> Indeed! Lots of cutting, but hey! It turned out pretty nive, so I think it was worth it after all.


I recently caught that on youtube and watched several others. Very informative and entertaining videos.
I am currently in the process of doing an ocean/bay scene using your teqniques.
Keep up the great work and keep the vids coming!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I make trestles and bridges by hand, so I know cutting.
I found this mini chopsaw that cuts the time down to way less than half without it.









Another good thing is, you can set the adjustable clamp for any angles you may need.
Once it's set, it can cut any number of the same angle over and over.I got it on Ebay for around the $38.00 bracket, although I have seen it as high as $85.00.

The blades are hard to find. If you have a Harbor Freight in your vicinity, they carry them. They sell for three for $10.00.
Not a bad price, as my last one made it over a year before deciding to break.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent looking platform ... realistic setting!!!


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!

Thank you for the positive feedback and suggestion for the cutting tool. Looks interesting! :thumbsup: 

More videos are coming!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's very nice precision work Martin.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

RonthePirate said:


> I make trestles and bridges by hand, so I know cutting.
> I found this mini chopsaw that cuts the time down to way less than half without it.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice little tool. I've often thought about converting a Dremel into a tiny table saw.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Nikola, I tried that once. Big disappointment.
Dremel's a great tool! But it has its limitations.
The body of the Dremel is larger than the saw blades they have for that tool
The problem is, if you try to cut anything long, like over three inches, 
the piece of material will hit the housing, causing the piece to go up and mess up the cut.

Much better to get a chopsaw for the woodworking.
This little guy is just perfect for mass production. 
Takes a bit getting used to where to place the material in the clamp for the cut, but in a day, you should have it.


----------

